# Jet stream



## gvg

Por favor necesito saber la traducción equivalente. Tengo entendido a que se refiere a un tipo de corriente aérea. Algo referido al clima, pero como digo, necesito el equivalente técnico para poderlo reemplazar en la frase traducida y no una larga explicación.


----------



## diegodbs

gvg said:
			
		

> Por favor necesito saber la traducción equivalente. Tengo entendido a que se refiere a un tipo de corriente aérea. Algo referido al clima, pero como digo, necesito el equivalente técnico para poderlo reemplazar en la frase traducida y no una larga explicación.


En el diccionario de la RAE se define como "corriente en chorro".


----------



## ines

gvg said:
			
		

> Por favor necesito saber la traducción equivalente. Tengo entendido a que se refiere a un tipo de corriente aérea. Algo referido al clima, pero como digo, necesito el equivalente técnico para poderlo reemplazar en la frase traducida y no una larga explicación.



Hola, Gvg, tal como dijo Diego, en meteorología se utiliza: Corriente en chorro. Lamentablemente no puedo darte más datos para explicar de qué se trata.


----------



## danielfranco

Y normalmente en EE. UU. el "jet stream" dicen que es la corriente en chorro que acarrea el aire desde el círculo ártico sobre la masa continental de Norteamérica... Creo.
Saludotes.
Dan F


----------



## diegodbs

Así es como se define en el diccionario de la RAE:
*corriente en chorro.**1.* f._ Meteor._ Haz de vientos de forma tubular y una anchura de 500 km que, en la tropopausa, a una altura de 10 a 12 km se mueve de oeste a este a gran velocidad.


----------



## gvg

Mil gracias


----------



## clotimer

corriente?
es chorro de aire?
gracias


----------



## juandiego

Sí, correcto.


----------



## HaDiLLaBLoNDe

Hola... el jet stream es  un factor termodinámico que regula la circulación del aire en la atmósfera, este tiene estructura tubular circulando en dirección Oeste-Este a una altura de 9 a 11 metros y a una velocidad de 120 km hora apróximadamente... Un saludo


----------



## psicutrinius

¿de 9 a 11 *METROS*? ¿no es esa la corriente de aire que hace que los aviones en vuelo sobre el Atlántico Norte tarden como una hora menos en una dirección que en la otra? (no recuerdo si este /oeste o al revés).


----------



## HaDiLLaBLoNDe

Pues es la primera vez que oigo esto... pero seguramente sea ella ya que está situada cerca del polo norte... pero... entre 9 y 11 km de altura... en invierno  afecta a España ya que desciende pero en verano asciende y no suele afectarnos... al descender genera borrascas...
Circula de Oeste a Este.. probablemente sea esa la dirección en la que a los aviones les haga reducir su tiempo en 1 hora.. va a mucha velocidad


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

clotimer said:


> corriente?
> es chorro de aire?
> gracias


 
Hace unos treinta anos, aprendi la palabra "aviones a chorro " =
Jet airplane. Significa Jet stream airplane.  Ya esta en desuso este
termino ? No lo he encontrado escrito desde hace muchos anos.


Ahora hay menos aviones jet.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## cirrus

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hace unos treinta anos, aprendi la palabra "aviones a chorro " =
> Jet airplane. Significa Jet stream airplane.  Y



Hiro that isn't my understanding.  Jet is a reference to the type of engine rather than where it flies (although if a jet flies in the jet stream it can use the wind to reduce the overall flight time.)


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Maybe "Jet stream " is usual corriente atmosferica fuera del avion.

Creo que eso no se dice "la corriente atmosferica a chorro " en
espanol.

saljudos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## juandiego

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hace unos treinta anos, aprendi la palabra "aviones a chorro " =
> Jet airplane. Significa Jet stream airplane.  Ya esta en desuso este
> termino ? No lo he encontrado escrito desde hace muchos anos.
> 
> 
> Ahora hay menos aviones jet.


I think you mean *aviones de propulsión a chorro*, _chorro de aire_, of course. Given that the plane's engine throws the air backwards providing a reaction, this type of planes are commonly known as _reactor_, _reactores_.


----------



## Spaniard

Hola. ¿Qué significa jet stream?

El contexto es el siguiente: en equipo de élite se infiltra en Siria con un avión y se tiran en paracaídas. En ese momento es cuando aparece la frase siguiente:

I felt the jet stream pick me up and take me with it.

Muchas gracias,

Spaniard


----------



## lullaby_80)

Hace poco di con esa expresión y esto me ayudó:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corriente_en_chorro


----------



## Spaniard

Muchísimas gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## OnaSpain

El "jet stream" o "corriente en/de chorro" son intensas corrientes a muy elevada altitud. 

Desde el punto de vista aeronáutico, el "Jet Stream " más importante es el "Jet Polar" que sopla de Oeste a Este entre 25.000 pies y 40.000 pies de altura (8.000-12.000/13.000mestros). En verano circula por encima de los 50º N y en invierno puede descender hasta los 35ºN.

Un abrazo


----------



## riuryK

Se le dice "propulsión a chorro", aunque suene horrible


----------



## OnaSpain

"Propulsión a chorro" debe de hacer referencia al sistema de proplusión de la aeronave, "corriente en/de chorro" se refierre a la corriente de aire. Si esta corriente es peligrosa para los aviones... imagínate para un paracaidista! 

Saludos


----------



## bi_lin_gual

Is there a better way to say "jet stream" in Spanish than "corriente de chorro"?
This is the context: Jet streams are fast flowing, narrow air currents found in the atmosphere.  My attempt: Las corrientes de chorro son angostas corrientes de aire que se encuentran en la atmósfera.


----------



## wondersilvia

*Corriente de chorro* is the name used in Spanish (yo may check some Meteorology dictionary in the web and will find it)


----------



## bi_lin_gual

¡Gracias Silvia!


----------

